# Chocolate tart: Trimoline? Inverted Sugar Syrup?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I was looking at a couple of recipes for the Chocolate ganache to use on a chocolate tart, and both require the use of Trimoline, which I understand to be Inverted Sugar Syrup. I understand I can make my own by heating the sugar with a little bit of lemon juice? But for about a cup of the syrup, is it really worth all the trouble? What will happen if I use plain granulated sugar? What about powdered sugar? 

If I decide to make my own Trimoline, should I just mix sugar and a few drops of lemon juice and heat that for 20mn? Or should I also add some water in the mix? 

Thanks!!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

OK I found a recipe by Robuchon which doesn't use any sugar or trimoline at all.. but he doesn't say what type of chocolate he's using. I'm using 62 % cocoa Sharfen Berger "Semisweet" chocolate with a pate sucree. No idea what it'll taste like without sugar?


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

If it is a semi-bitter chocolate about 57-58% it doesnt require sugar.
try this recipe if you like
400g semi-bitter chocolate
50g glucose
500g cream
50g butter, unsalted chopped into cubes and at room temperature

chop the chocolate finely (then it will melt easily when you pour over the cream or alternatively heat gently to soften)
Boil the cream and glucose.
Pour over the chocolate and whisk until smooth
wait until the mixture has cooled to 40 celcius and then add the butter using a whisk to make smooth (a blender/soup gun may be needed at this step if you triple the quantities)
don't add the butter at a higher temperature or your ganache will  become dull and oily 

You can make your own trimoline but it is commercially available.  Glucose is a good subsitute in baking as it is an invert sugar too.  

Trimoline is especially useful ingredient in icecreams and sorbets-it helps to keep the icecream crystal free over time in storage and acts as an emulisfier, helping create a soft texture - the resulting icecream/sorbet will be easier to scoop.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks again Cakeface!

Now I allowed the tart to cool down overnight and it's... "not that bad". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Couple of observations though: I wasn't expecting such a rich melting ganache. I was expecting more of a cake-like, almost brownie-like texture, something with some bite to it, not just melt in your mouth like the ganache I have. I also feel like it's way too rich, all that cream and bitter chocolate. I mean you can have one bite, maybe two, but then it's already too much and you have to take a break. In my opinion at least.

Any idea how to get a chocolate "topping" that's probably no longer a ganache, that will be a bit more ... cake like, for lack of a better word? Maybe it needs some eggs and some flour?

My recipe was: 
30cl cream
270g chocolate
100g butter

It looks like your recipe would be a bit less rich (less butter) and the chocolate taste would be a bit more tamed (more cream), but I suppose I would still get that "ganache" texture, soft, melt-in your mouth.

I also placed the tart in the fridge which solidified the ganache, which gives me a texture that's closer to what I was looking for in the first place...

As for glucose, I'm afraid I can't find it anywhere around here. Maybe it's sold under another name.

Anyway thanks a lot for sharing your expertise and advice, much appreciated.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello again, glucose is corn syrup.  Ganache is very rich.  If the tart caseis very high/deep so  that you need to use alot of ganache, you can find it too rich.  You could compose the tart so that there are different layers-it will still be rich but perhaps more interesting.  For example  chocolate pastry, a thin disk of chocolate cake or brownie on bottom, a chocolate cream and then a thin layer of ganache poured over this to give the tart shine.  

Creme Chocolat
350g dark chocolate at 57-65% chopped finely or gently softened
175g milk
270g cream
60g sugar
100g egg yolks

make like a pastry cream - boil milk, cream and sugar.  Pour some of milk on to the yolks.  Whisk them one minute  or so.  Return the mix to the pot, stirring all the time with wooden spoon/spatula, cook to 85Celcius, or until the mixture coats the back of the spoon and when you run your  finger through it it leaves a line. Pass through a chinois, then add to chocolate, mixing gently


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh ok Corn syrup I can find! Thanks. 

Creme chocolat - ok that looks like that might help - or the idea of having a layered tart sounds good too. I did make a smaller tart than I was planning originally, so the ganache did pile up a bit high, about 1/2 inch, so yes, that does explain the richness.


----------

